# DIRTY TEETH



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

I noticed Halicou' is startikng to get dirty teeth mainly around the teeth near the gum. Its defintally not serious and they aren't rottening away but it just looks really - well - gros :? 

I haven't really thought of any way to clean his yukey teeth, not to be stupid but is their a Horsey tooth brush?? Probally not...... 

Is it the food? Does Grain, Corn help keep his teeth a nice white colour?

Cause have you ever noticed little foals teeth thy are a perfect white, until they start eating grass and mixed feed.

Why is this??


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Horses teeth aren't coated with enamel like dogs, cats, and humans. They are made of a more porous material called cementium (spelling..?) In any case, this more readily absorbs the colors of the foods they eat. Its completely normal for a horse's teeth to be anywhere from yellow to a brownish color. They don't need brushing.

Plaque build up around the gums, on the other hand, can irritate the gums and may eventually cause bleeding. Plaque is thick, hard and yellow-gray in color. It occurs in geldings and stallions as a rule. If you think your horse may have tartar build-up, then have your veterinarian check it out, and he can clean it for you, as it needs little more than a "horsey tootbrush" to get it off. 

I would make a tartar check part of your routine veterinarian examination and vaccinations, along with the entire dental check (seeing if the teeth need floated, etc.)This way you save money on vet trips when you schedule all of your horses maintanence needs at the same time.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

OOOOO ok...... So isn't it common in Mares then? His teeth are just stained thats alll.... What about Foals?


----------



## firelight27 (Jul 20, 2007)

Its not supposed to be common in mares, but I personally believe mares are just as likely to have tartar. Thats my belief, however. The younger a horse is the cleaner/whiter their teeth will be. So, foals will have whiter teeth than older horses. But, they will start staining as soon as they are exposed to anything that could stain them (hay, dirt, grain, whatever else it sticks its mouth on). It takes years for the stains to progressively darken so they should be relatively white.


----------



## Eventer Gal (May 15, 2007)

Yer cause i was gunna say that i know mares that have it so yeh.... But any way that helped 8)


----------



## dallas (Aug 1, 2007)

dont forget also - foals teeth are temporary teeth - they are in long enough to get stained before they come off as caps and the new ones underneath -the adult - come in completely by four -then starts the staining all over again - i use needle nose pliers to clean the canine teeth of the buildup- but your vet should be doing that when he does the floating.


----------

